# Carpet Cleaner/Steamer......



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok so with 2 kids and 3 dogs in the house my rugs and carpets are looking alittle spotty...LOL. I have been looking online but would like to hear what you guys have and what you think of them...I don't mind if their big and bulky as long as it works well. I would like to keep the cost under $250 though.....


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

i think it more the soap you use than the machine. I bought the cheapest carpet shampoo machine that walmart had to offer, and I put the woolite pet carpet shampoo in it, and it works great. The woolite pet cleaning products are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh see I didn't know that....

Thank you for the tip!!


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I rent them from stop and shop for 20 bucks. lol.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I bought the cheap one too. It does work great but mine is small so it takes longer to get the job done but well worth it. I use the cheap carpet cleaner too but I double the required amount and use the one with pet odor and orange power lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

see i wanted the bissell pro heat 2x but i couldnt afford it  had to get the little cheap bissell.
i would love to know how to permanently get rid of stains. i have light grey carpet and i still have potty training stains from almost 1 year ago! i clean the carpet it looks great wet then it dries...stains are right back. i have tried so many "tricks" but they keep showing back up 
i am so embarassed of my carpet its always clean like 2 times a month but it looks dirty immediately.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah right now I am leaning towards the Bissell Pro Heat or the Hoover F5914.....Both have awesome reviews....I need one quick because I am tired of following the puppy around with the resolve...LMAO


----------

